# HFNHL Frequently Asked Questions



## HFNHL Commish

Seeing as "HFNHL Talk" has been re-listed on the HFBoards main page, I've decided to create a little FAQ to help out any visitors that might stumble across our humble community...

Q: What is the HFNHL?
A: The HFNHL (Hockey's Future National Hockey League) is a fantasy hockey league that was founded, in part, by the creators of Hockey's Future, Bryan and Eric Taylor. Although the Taylors no longer participate in the HFNHL, they have graciously continued to support the league's presence on the web.

Q: How does the HFNHL work?
A: The HFNHL is not a hockey pool, the likes of which you'd find on Yahoo, etc. Rather, the HFNHL is a full-simulation fantasy league that uses the Simon T Hockey Simulator (http://sths.simont.info) in order to determine the outcome of games over a full 82-game season. As best as possible, the HFNHL attempts to mimic the full experience of being an NHL general manager. HFNHL GMs trade players, negotiate contracts - they even have to worry about a salary cap!

Q: How does the STHS simulator work?
A: This is a complicated question to which only the programmers have all the answers.  Suffice it to say that players for each team are rated on a scale of 0-99 across a variety of different skill categories (15 for skaters, 13 for goalies), of which speed, strength, and endurance are a few. As best as possible, these ratings are intended to reflect a player's recent performance in real life. Some mild preference is given to players that have sustained a certain level of performance over the long haul. Individual GMs are responsible for determining their team's lines on a game-by-game basis. Using these line combinations, the STHL simulator determines the outcome of individual head-to-head matchups. Each game does not exist in a vacuum - the STHL simulator factors in things like hot streaks, so the "best" team does not always win. For more information on using the sim to run an effective team, check out the GM forums for STHS (http://sths.simont.info/Forum/viewforum.php?f=9).

Q: How can I join the HFNHL?
A: After you've taken a look at our homepage and our rulebook, if you've decided that you're interested in becoming a GM in the HFNHL, you can apply using the "Apply to Join" link on our homepage. If you think that being an assistant GM or a "consultant" might be more up your alley, simply post your interest in such a position on our message board.

Q: How many teams are currently in the HFNHL?
A: The HFNHL currently has 30 teams. If/when the NHL expands, the HFNHL will do the same.

Q: Does the HFNHL have a draft?
A: As the league's name suggests, prospects are a big part of the HFNHL. Every year, we conduct the seven-round HFNHL Entry Draft PRIOR to the NHL Draft. This obviously requires our GMs to do their homework without the benefit of knowing who went where in the NHL Draft.

Q: Do HFNHL players do steroids?
A: No. Even Sean Hill and Bryan Berard can pass a drug test in the HFNHL.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Perfection.


----------



## SPG

HFNHL Commish said:


> Q: Do HFNHL players do steroids?
> A: No. Even Sean Hill and Bryan Berard can pass a drug test in the HFNHL.




Nice touch


----------



## Dryden

What if the NHL contracts? Do we?


----------



## Ohio Jones

Dryden said:


> What if the NHL contracts? Do we?




I'd suggest "no", in the short-term - if it's a protracted decision, then I suppose we'd have to, since there would be fewer players getting time in the NHL on which to base ratings.


----------



## HFNHL Commish

Dryden said:


> What if the NHL contracts? Do we?




Funny you should ask! I started out by typing "expands/contracts" and quickly hit backspace. 

As much as I've been a proponent of NHL contraction in the past, HFNHL contraction would be a royal pain in the rear. So, until the possibility actually arises, I'm going to choose not to think about it.


----------



## Default101

hmm possibly Berard is going undetected, those stereroids could help him add 5 goals in the season, and then his re-rate would be higher for SC because of stereroids  he pulled a fast one on us... glad he's not in my conference


----------



## TaiMaiShu

Where can I see the current rosters/lineups?


----------



## Ohio Jones

TaiMaiShu said:


> Where can I see the current rosters/lineups?




Welcome! You can visit us at www.hfnhl.com. Feel free to post your comments/critiques on the HFNHL board.


----------



## TaiMaiShu

AHH! Thanks!


----------



## Ohio Jones

Should probably update this to reflect our move to STHS.


----------



## RPeeters

Hey, I would like to become an Assistant GM but seems like I do not have the privilege to post a new thread. Probably because I have been on hfboards for a long time but recently made an account.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cartered

2013 said:


> Hey, I would like to become an Assistant GM but seems like I do not have the privilege to post a new thread. Probably because I have been on hfboards for a long time but recently made an account.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.




I'd be willing to hire an AGM if you're interested. I'm Ottawa's GM. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## KeziaTML

Hello,

I applied a couple of months ago and was told nothing is available. Has anything changed?

I joined another keeper league on these forums , BBKL, recently. They can attest to my activity. I have 160 posts in the last 2 weeks and have made some very solid moves to rebuild the horrible team I took over.

I'd prefer a team of my own, but I'd be willing to AGM to get my foot in the door.


----------



## Default101

KeziaTML said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied a couple of months ago and was told nothing is available. Has anything changed?
> 
> I joined another keeper league on these forums , BBKL, recently. They can attest to my activity. I have 160 posts in the last 2 weeks and have made some very solid moves to rebuild the horrible team I took over.
> 
> I'd prefer a team of my own, but I'd be willing to AGM to get my foot in the door.




I think we've only had 3 turnovers over the last 12 months, and for the most part i believe that was taken by semi long term AGM's, that would be your best ticket in. Not saying they won't add someone without HFNHL experience, it's just fairly rare as there are always AGM's who have been around for a long time who grab up teams most of the time.


----------



## VLoo

Hey guys, I would love to get in on this, and as I am obviously inexperienced with the league in general I was wondering if any AGM spots were open?


----------



## CoyotesHFNHL

I got a FAQ. What is the current salary cap, I keep checking the rulebook and it's still at 2007-2008 salary cap, so I probably wind up asking about 15 times over a season waht the current year's cap is, can we make it easier to find


----------



## SPG

CoyotesHFNHL said:


> I got a FAQ. What is the current salary cap, I keep checking the rulebook and it's still at 2007-2008 salary cap, so I probably wind up asking about 15 times over a season waht the current year's cap is, can we make it easier to find




It's always the previous NHL season's cap. In this case, $56.8M
http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=431786


----------



## Vikes88

What a fascinating league. I'd love to get invovled as an Assistant GM or Consultant as mentioned above, if space allows.


----------



## How Ya Drouin

I would love to be an assistant GM. I think this league is a GREAT idea.


----------



## Ohio Jones

JI123 said:


> I would love to be an assistant GM. I think this league is a GREAT idea.




The guy above you got involved, and is now running his own team. So I'd suggest you look through the suggestions in the first post for how to get involved. Hope to hear from you!


----------

